# Working on New Forum Theme



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

The dark slate color will not be the forum default in a few hours. I am working on a new theme that's more likely and expressive. It'll be up in a few hours.  It will be the default.

The dark theme will remain, but not as the default.


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm excitedly waiting for a new theme.  This one's okay but it hurts my eyes after a while D:  Too dark <3


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> I'm excitedly waiting for a new theme.  This one's okay but it hurts my eyes after a while D:  Too dark <3


And Paperkut is uploaded.

*Note:*
The *Paperkut *theme is not 100% complete, and still needs a small bit of tweaking. I'll handle that tomorrow. It's 4:45AM right now, and sleep is a grim but very real necessity. I'll be making tweaks to the various themes, as well as adding new ones, over the next week. There'll be a forum theme for just about everybody. 

You can select your theme between *Dark Meat* and *Paperkut *by going to:
User CP > Edit Options > Forum Skin (At the very bottom).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 27, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> I'm excitedly waiting for a new theme.  This one's okay but it hurts my eyes after a while D:  Too dark <3



Actually I think the dark one's easier on the eyes.


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh this is gorgeous <3  It reminds me that I want to go to the mall today and get coffee >_>

Greg, I just find light colors easier on my eyes ^_^;

Lovely <3 Thanks for your hard work Dragoneer <3


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 27, 2008)

One thing I'd like to suggest is a different set of icons for the "new posts in folder" setting. Shiny vs. not shiny isn't the best way to tell; perhaps removing the pawprint when there are no new posts?


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, I have to admit, the 'new posts' and 'old post' options aren't... obviously different enough.  I have to kind of look hard to figure out whether there's new posts or not D:


----------



## codewolf (Apr 27, 2008)

theres a link up the top in the nav bar that says 'new posts' which will show you the latest posts since your last sign-in


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm just used to going down the page, eyeing the icon to check and see if that area (IE, Harassment area) has any new posts at all.  Seeing the ' new posts ' doesn't do alot for me XD;


----------



## foxystallion (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you for the Dark Meat display option.  It is much easier on my eyes, especially in a darkened room at night.  Please consider making the quick reply box in this format dark gray or dark chocolate brown, too. Thanks!


----------



## foxystallion (Apr 27, 2008)

And thanks for making animated GIFs work on the forums!


----------



## Lumpy (Apr 27, 2008)

dang i miss the brown theme


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> One thing I'd like to suggest is a different set of icons for the "new posts in folder" setting. Shiny vs. not shiny isn't the best way to tell; perhaps removing the pawprint when there are no new posts?


Yep. The folders are one of the things that still need to be done. =P


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 27, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Oh this is gorgeous <3  It reminds me that I want to go to the mall today and get coffee >_>


Meh, I don't drink coffee.  Nor am I a fan of brown *rushes to user CP to set preferred theme*


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Meh, I don't drink coffee.  Nor am I a fan of brown *rushes to user CP to set preferred theme*


What sort of color theme do you want?


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 27, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Yep. The folders are one of the things that still need to be done. =P



I notice the icons for subforums need work, too. Or at least a legend.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 28, 2008)

Ow, dear God, my eyes.  *Finally finds the option to change* Better... x_x;;;


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 28, 2008)

I like the tan-ish theme much nicer. This has me content, unless I see something I like better.

/no complaints


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 28, 2008)

<imho>
The tan is bad.  Really bad.

The default MyBB theme was good, and the "Space Monkey Mafia" theme for it had really grown on me.

I really like the current dark-gray theme, although it could use a custom button set, and slightly different link formatting (might could use a bit more of a color difference, and needs underline.  Why did people stop using underline for links?).
</imho>

YMMV.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 28, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> <imho>
> The default MyBB theme was good, and the "Space Monkey Mafia" theme for it had really grown on me.


"Space Monkey Mafia" was ported over as "Dark Meat". Few changes here and there. I'm going to reset the links to a more contrasting color again, but I'm going to edit up some of the formatting on the both of them first. But before I do that, I'm going to add "Ready the Eyebleach", a white theme for the forums.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> "Space Monkey Mafia" was ported over as "Dark Meat". Few changes here and there.



I figured as much.



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I'm going to reset the links to a more contrasting color again,



Good.  Just...please...underline is preferred, and bold is DO NOT WANT.


----------

